# Red bulge on gourami's tail



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey all, I have had this 3spot gourami for about 6 months. Shortly after getting him a small red spot appeared on his tail. No other adverse effects and I have not seen anything like it on any of my other fish. The spot has been slowly growing size and I am not sure what I should do. I treated him for 8 days with melafix thinking it was a bacterial infection, but the treatment did nothing to it.



















Thoughts?


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Fish cancer? No ideas?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I've looked a few times - and I have no idea. The fish looks otherwise healthy though.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I am not sure if it was from the treatment or not, but yesterday I noticed the bump is gone. There is still a small red mark where it was, but it looks a lot better right now. I am just hoping it wasnt some worm or bacterial infection that has now popped and spread.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I expect you're okay. it seemed blood-filled, and it popped, so that's expected. If it were a worm, it would be a documented parasite if it did damage. I may have missed photos of whatever it is, but I actually try to find what parasites look like, and I had not seen that one that I can recall. Most parasites on fish have complex cycles, usually involving predatory birds, so even it it was a parasite, odds are it's an unhappy and homeless one now.
A bacterial infection would have harmed the fish - they spread. That is a healthy looking fish in the photo.
Chances are it was one of those things most of us don't get to see, and that vanish like they came. I hope so.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope so too. Thanks for taking a look though. If anything changes other than healing, Ill be sure to update.


----------

